# Perdio Transistorised Portable Radio



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

In 1958 I bought a Perdio Continental PR73 portable. This was a great little radio with Long Wave, Medium Wave and the "trawler band". i spent hours listening to the traffic on 2182. It worked very well with a long"ish" wire and a suitable earth. Does anyone else remember this fine little job? sadly it died in 1965 in a fatal road crash - fatal fortunately only to the radio which went from the back seat through the windscreen to oblivion.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

My old mains powered PYE also has Trawlers Band, but then PAM and PYE were the same company along with STELLA, if I remember rightly, made by Phillips.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

That still goes on, a couple of fishing boat skippers around here have a VHF ariel on the roof of their houses!


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The legal radio amateur "Top band" was around 1800 Khz so that probably enabled the introduction of the trawler band to these radios. Anyone could listen to amateurs without breaking the law.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

No, not any more!


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

When I started at GND we used to get enough Whiskey from various sources at New Year to get a bottle each , however as time went on that dwindled to nothing also , I dont remember ever seeing a box of fish ! probably before my time !!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to have a Perdio with a marine band on it. Some bar steward nicked it off my bunk when we were in Shoreham. Shame as it was great on 2182ect


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

IanSpiden said:


> When I started at GND we used to get enough Whiskey from various sources at New Year to get a bottle each , however as time went on that dwindled to nothing also , I dont remember ever seeing a box of fish ! probably before my time !!


Happy New Year, Spatz:

...and when the whisky donations had just about dried up and there was not enough for each R/O at GND, can you remember who it was that suggested all the bottles be combined into one and the resultant mix shared out?... (Purists' note: this suggestion was not followed up.)

There were a fair few boxes of fish during my time, among them a box of crabs, some still live and one of which was hidden in Roe's locker. It was usually Sandy (who else) who shared them out in the kitchen into nice neat newspaper-wrapped packages. Caused one or two rumpuses as well among those who weren't on duty on the day (well, the fish would have gone off...).

Rgds/Bill


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy new year Bill 

not sure which heathen sassenach would suggest mixing the whiskey they may have been "joking" and maybe not !! I do remember that the first year I was there I got a half bottle because I had only been there half a year seems logical !!!! I may also have done the New Year night shift that year and was not totally amused about being on night shift at that particular time


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

His name was Norman. Don't tell anyone else.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe the Sunk pilots used to have a similar arrangement, where one would read out the duty roster for the next week and those at home could copy it down; saved a lot of phone calls.
Re the last sentance of post 9, that sounds like a topic for a new thread - how did each one get into the job in the first place?


----------

